
Unity releases engine and editor source code through GitHub - eklavyaa
https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/315820/Unity_releases_engine_and_editor_source_code_through_GitHub.php
======
eklavyaa
it would be more interesting if we can get to see IL2CPP tool.

